# LC 475 : Rayures au boot.



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour.


Je me décide à arranger ce LC 475 : Au début, c'était l'écran noir, mais l'os démarre et fait même un bib en fin de démarrage. 


J'ai fait le ménage, et changé la pile (celle présente était à 0,1v). L'ai, j'ai des rayures horizontales et un seul gros bandeau noir au centre. (aussi horizontal)

On ne voit pas les icônes du bureau, même déformées par les rayures. 

L'écran fonctionne avec un autre LC.

J'ai fait du Pomme Alt P R pendant 5 minutes.... c'est pas mieux.

..... Et je ne retrouve pas ces sites où ce genre de bug était référancé.... :rose:


Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2009)

Voici ce qu'en dit ma doc à moi :






Pour commencer, essaie de démonter et remonter la/les barrette(s) de VRam, histoire de voir si les contacts ne sont pas oxydés !
​


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Janvier 2009)

Je le fait démarrer sans barrette de RAM additionnelle. 

Je vais regarder si je peux interchanger l'alim entre les deux LC.

;-)


( 8 Remplace User )


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Janvier 2009)

Autre alim, même problème.

Hors de la boîte à pizza, le problème est le même. Ce n'est donc pas un problème de faux contact/court circuit avec le fond... qui est rouillé en plusieurs points.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je le fait démarrer sans barrette de RAM additionnelle.
> 
> Je vais regarder si je peux interchanger l'alim entre les deux LC.
> 
> ...



Je parlais de la/les barrette(s) de VRam (la Ram vidéo), pas de Ram !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Janvier 2009)

Ha.... j'apprends quelque chose..... Je croyais naïvement que ce mac acceptait deux sorte de RAM....


Me reste plus qu'à trouver tout ce que je peux y mettre... et faire des essaies. 


Je te tiens au courant.


Merci bien à toi, encore un fois aujourd'hui. (Comme toujours ,je ne peux pas te donner de CDB)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Janvier 2009)

Il faut de la barrette spécifique ou à partir du moment où le Mac fait le bon son au démarrage, ça devrait le faire ?

J'ai de la barrette tout simple qui ressemble trais pour trait à la RAM soudée de la carte mère, et j'en ai d'autres qui sont signalée EDO. Avec ces deux types, ça fait le bon son de démarrage, mais ça rayure après...

Le pire, c'est que je suis pas sûr d'avoir récupéré ce LC avec la bonne barrette... et l'autre LC est dépourvue ce de type de barrette.


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2009)

Je crois que le "boing" signifie entre autres que le Ram est bonne, pas forcément la Vram.
Echange les Vram de tes LC pour tester si le problème vient de la Vram ou de la carte mère.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Janvier 2009)

Ce ne sont pas les deux mêmes LC : Dans celui qui fonctionne je n'ai pas de barrette qui rentre dans le trous de la VRAM pour celui qui fonctionne pas.


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2009)

Ah, dommage, je n'ai pas de Vram pour LC en Rab pour le test !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Il faut de la barrette spécifique ou à partir du moment où le Mac fait le bon son au démarrage, ça devrait le faire ?



Ce sont des barrettes spécifiques, et ce Mac n'accepte que deux valeurs : 256 Ko ou 512 Ko. De l'EDO ne peut pas faire l'affaire, pas plus que de la FPM, même si les barrettes ont la même forme (d'ailleurs, que ce soit de l'EDO ou de la FPM, le minimum par barrette est de 4 Mo, il n'en existe pas de plus petite à ma connaissance) !

Mais si la machine est restée longtemps au rencart, la barrette en place n'est pas forcément morte, essaie de l'enlever, et de nettoyer les contacts au trichlorethylène, bien la sécher, et de la remettre en place, pour voir !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Janvier 2009)

Le problème.... c'es que si je me souviens bien.... y-avait pas de barrette à cet emplacement !

Elle à due être enlevée !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2009)

tucpasquic dans un CdB a dit:
			
		

> le LC 475 c'est le même que le LC/LC II/LC III dans une autre boite ? Parce que *pour moi, le 475, c'est le même packaging que les 6200* (et la, ton image, c'est un LC/LC II/LC III)



Tu confonds, très cher, avec le LC 630, le LC 475 avait la même boite à pizza que les LC, LC II, LC III et LC III+, avec comme seule différence, une façade légèrement modernisée (qu'il a partagé d'ailleurs avec les derniers LC III et LC III+) !

LC LC II LC III LC III+ :





LC III et LC III+ modernisés, LC 475 :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LC 630 :


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Janvier 2009)

Pascal, mon cher pascal... tout d'abord, ça y est le LC 475 fonctionne. 

Maintenant, je ne voudrais pas remettre en cause tes connaissance, car à nombreuses reprises, tu m'a montré que tu t'y connaissais bien mieux que moi.....

Mais si je me base sur le schémas que tu m'a fait plus haut, la RAM et la VRAM sont inversés : Là où il y à deux barrettes, j'ai mis deux petites barrettes notées "VRAM SIMM" by Apple, et là ou il n'y à qu'un emplacement et incliné à 45°, j'ai mis une EDO .... et le mac à démarré comme ça (+ la pile)

Ou alors, je n'ai pas la carte mère d'un LC 457 dans la boite. 


Qui sais...

Mais en tout vas, je viens de booter !!!  


Merci bien à toi.


Edit : Par contre, sur le LC tout court, c'est effectivement comme ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Pascal, mon cher pascal... tout d'abord, ça y est le LC 475 fonctionne.
> 
> Maintenant, je ne voudrais pas remettre en cause tes connaissance, car à nombreuses reprises, tu m'a montré que tu t'y connaissais bien mieux que moi.....
> 
> ...



Je viens de vérifier, il y a bien une erreur dans ma doc,Effectivement, le LC475 avait bien en Ram une SIMM 72 broches, et non deux SIMM 30 broches . Il lui en aurait d'ailleurs fallu 4, puisqu'il avait, ainsi que le LC III, un bus 32 bits, alors que les "30 broches" étaient des barrettes 8 bits, qui ne pouvaient aller par deux que sur le bus 16 bits des LC et LC II, et devaient être mises par 4 pour les quelques Mac 32 bits qui les ont utilisé (comme les Quadra 700 et 900 par exemple) !

Cela dit, ça n'est pas moi qui ai réalisé cette doc et ce dessin, il s'agit de la doc officielle du SAV Apple, comme quoi &#8230; :mouais:


----------

